# Floyd Mayweather vs. Evander Holyfield



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 17, 2016)

As a continuation of the thread Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket, the new challenge is Floyd Mayweather vs. Evander Holyfield

Vote for one of them here: Have your say: Floyd Mayweather Vs. Evander Holyfield

Also, here is the current bracket if you want to see what's up next: Martialtalk Boxing Tournament - Challonge


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 26, 2016)

Evander Holyfield won 4-0.


----------

